# Beamshots: ZebraLight H50-Q5 vs. H30-Q5



## adamlau (Apr 6, 2008)

Canon S70
ISO Setting: 100
Lens Aperture: F3.2
Exposure: 0.8 Seconds
White Balance: Day Light
Energizer AAA Lithium: 1.78V
SureFire CR123A Lithium: 3.24V
Distance From Wall: 21.5 Inches

*Low Output*​H50-Q5 *|* H30-Q5






*Medium Output*​H50-Q5 *|* H30-Q5





*High Output*​H50-Q5 High *|* H30-Q5 High





*Image Processing Notes*
1. Brightness levels increased in order to reveal over and underexposed details.​*Low Output*​H50-Q5 *|* H30-Q5





*Medium Output*​H50-Q5 *|* H30-Q5





*High Output*​H50-Q5 High *|* H30-Q5 High





Lens Aperture: F2.8
Exposure: 1.0 Second
Distance From Wall: 18 Feet

*Low Output*​H50-Q5 *|* H30-Q5





*Medium Output*​H50-Q5 *|* H30-Q5





*High Output*​H50-Q5 High *|* H30-Q5 High





*Image Processing Notes*
1. Brightness levels increased in order to reveal over and underexposed details.​*Low Output*​H50-Q5 *|* H30-Q5





*Medium Output*​H50-Q5 *|* H30-Q5





*High Output*​H50-Q5 High *|* H30-Q5 High





Moon Illumination: 0 Percent

Baseline Control





*High Output*​H50-Q5





H30-Q5





*Image Processing Notes*
1. Brightness levels increased in order to reveal over and underexposed details.​Baseline Control





*High Output*​H50-Q5





H30-Q5





*Additional References*Beamshots: H30-Q5 vs. 3SD Q5 (MOP) + FM34 vs. Jonta​
*Image Processing Notes*
2. Minimal unsharp masking (T=75) applied to offset downsizing image blur.​


----------



## RdlyLite (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet... :twothumbs

My h30 should be here on monday.


----------



## RGB_LED (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the beamshots... wow, quite a bit of a difference! Just wondering if you can post a shot down a hallway or something where we can get a sense of the spillbeam between the two.


----------



## glockboy (Apr 6, 2008)

Love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 6, 2008)

That's just excellent. I like the concetrated "spill".


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 6, 2008)

Is the GID holder comfy on the forehead? 

Thanks for the pics btw.


----------



## supes (Apr 6, 2008)

If the GITD holder is the same one shipped with the H50, then its comfortable to me. It is soft and pliable. I don't use it with the light though, so I don't know how well it conducts the heat when the light is on HIGH and hot. 

That is a *very* interesting change in beam pattern. I need to definitely check this out. My H50 is indispensable to me. They *really* need to bring out a clicky button for the H50. 

adamlau, that is exactly how to do beamshots with this kind of light!  :thumbsup:


----------



## cheetokhan (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you, adamlau!
These pics tell me that I'll be a lot happier with the H50.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 7, 2008)

H30 and H50 have the same head bands and rubber holders, but the H30's is black rather than GITD. I find them both very comfy. 

Thanks for the beam shots adam!


----------



## spyderknut (Apr 7, 2008)

powernoodle said:


> Is the GID holder comfy on the forehead?
> 
> Thanks for the pics btw.


Think silicone rubber. It is very comfy.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 7, 2008)

Those are some fantastic comparison shots. I'm already excited about my H30 arriving but now I'm having trouble waiting. I like the more narrow angle and additional throw...if you can really call it that..? It will compliment the H50 nicely.

Thanks adam. :thumbsup:


----------



## RGB_LED (Apr 7, 2008)

adamlau, those are awesome beamshots! The differences are more noticeable indoors than out - I had to look twice at the photos to see the difference in angles of the beams on the outdoors shots.

Thanks for posting. :goodjob:

Can hardly wait for my H30 to arrive...


----------



## bhds (Apr 8, 2008)

Excellent comparison shots:thumbsup:


----------



## karlthev (Apr 8, 2008)

Another great review!


Karl


----------



## sledhead (Apr 8, 2008)

After Wade's demo at PF 10 and seeing these reviews, my resistance is fading.  is not far away.:laughing:


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 8, 2008)

I sold my H50 because I felt the light was too diffused (not enough contrast while hiking, too much lights lost in the sky). This might suit my needs better. Maybe I'll get one...


----------



## karlthev (Apr 8, 2008)

Get one Sandy! The price is right and the light is a nice one. I got two yesterday and got Jeff to pull the trigger as well!


Karl


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 8, 2008)

Great shots!

The pics really show the difference between the 2 headlamps.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 8, 2008)

I saw this and immediately wanted one, however I have to ask whether it is worth it. The size is cool but its only an increase of 15 lumens? 

Also, when comparing the beamshots, why is the h30 have such a sharp edged beam when it is still essentially just an led? 
Im not sure if i like the button design either. To me the twisty design was a thing of genius. Simple, reliable and tough.

To me, the basic design as a utility flood light I think is great and I dont see buying a new one for a15 lumen increase.

I really do love my H50 and one running off an 123 is cool too. Does anyone know if it takes rechargeables??


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Apr 8, 2008)

Great beamshots!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## adamlau (Apr 8, 2008)

A nice review of the H30-Q5 has been posted by WadeF over in Zebralight H30-Q5 Review (Picture Heavy)  .


----------



## nokturnal (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome job adamlau


----------



## zapper (Jun 18, 2008)

Very good work and thanks for all the effort put forth.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 16, 2008)

I been thining and thinking of which one to get H30 or H50

H50 
pro:
AA (big plus when traveling)
When battery is low, it go into moon mode

con:
Too diffuse

H30
Pro: 
Bright

Con:
CR123 are expensive if not fully stock
It shuts off when battery is depleted instead of going into mood mode ( I read somewhere)
Also some RCR123 will not fit...

Please help..which to get?... or should I wait until a new model come out (not the H60)...


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 16, 2008)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I been thining and thinking of which one to get H30 or H50
> 
> H50
> pro:
> ...


I'm looking for the H501 which will give the narrower beam of the H30 with AA power source. Supposed to be out soon....


----------

